# Patto River this Sunday 11/09 - Melbourne



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking at hitting the Patto this Sunday... looking for Breamski's and maybe some Salmon if they about..
Will be trolling the river and sneaking into the "private" areas to throw some lures and plastics..

Anyone keen to meet up for a flick..


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey landyman, Ive got a birthday party to drink at on Sunday  , but I will ask a friend who fished from his mates place on the river an caught 3 x 30+ cm bream in 15 mins using bread of all things. Casting straight at the pylons, and getting hits on the way down. I will pm u the location, I think u will be right to paddle up and throw some platics around, the patto river folk are a water tribe and dont like fisherman on foot. The guy reckons it takes him 20 mins to get to the river mouth in his speed boat, it drives him nuts having to go so slow, he should try trolling an sx40, the trip would be so much more enjoyable.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

squizzy said:


> Hey landyman, Ive got a birthday party to drink at on Sunday  , but I will ask a friend who fished from his mates place on the river an caught 3 x 30+ cm bream in 15 mins using bread of all things. Casting straight at the pylons, and getting hits on the way down. I will pm u the location, I think u will be right to paddle up and throw some platics around, the patto river folk are a water tribe and dont like fisherman on foot. The guy reckons it takes him 20 mins to get to the river mouth in his speed boat, it drives him nuts having to go so slow, he should try trolling an sx40, the trip would be so much more enjoyable.


no worries.. I know there are some big bream in the "private" sections of the river.. they hide there during the mayhem of "Snapper Silly Season" :lol:

pity about the party though.. oh well.. a man is not a camel 8)


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I got yelled at once when someone thought I was going to knick their pet bream....(I WAS!!)...truth be told I was mightily humbled and shuffled my paddle outta there. :? :? :?

Still ya never know what else you might hook...Toyota's, Holdens, Fords....one bloke I know snagged himself a Lexus!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

varp said:


> I got yelled at once when someone thought I was going to knick their pet bream....(I WAS!!)...truth be told I was mightily humbled and shuffled my paddle outta there. :? :? :?
> 
> Still ya never know what else you might hook...Toyota's, Holdens, Fords....one bloke I know snagged himself a Lexus!


I've been yelled and chased heaps of times as a landbased fisho in Patto.. but will see how I go on the bright orange yak.. I'll just try and blend in :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Where the hell is this Patto River? *What state ?????????????????*


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Zone, its know to most others as the state of the gods, but for us locals we just call it good ol Vic :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Varp they had read up on you on the forum you pet stealin monster! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

oh I'll eat anything Squizz....poodles, budgies (after I've made sweet sweet love), horses, cats, axolotyls....The lyrebirds up this way are good on the chew too. Very melodious with a nice chianti.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Zone said:


> Where the hell is this Patto River? *What state ?????????????????*


yep .. sorry mate.. Vic - suburban Melbourne


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

well it looks like I'll be by myself then..
if anyone cares to catch up.. I should be launching around 5:30 from the main carpark near the Coast Guard jetty

look for the Hilux with the Orange Hobie on it..


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

goodluck landyman , hope to catch up with you soon, i used my one day fishing pass up today on sunnyside but would have been better off saveing it for another day, tight lines , steve taff


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

goodluck chasing some bream in the patto Landyman.

after lucking out on a fish saturday i was hoping for a late sunday nite bash but even thats fallen through  ... Will get out for a pre-work bash later in the week if conditions hold.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

well it was donuts today boys..

saw some big bream around some of the moorings.. but they weren't in the mood for SX40's today :?

oh well.. was a nice morning with the sun taking cover till 9am.. and absolute mayhem at the carpark/boatraps as was to be expected


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

landyman said:


> well it looks like I'll be by myself then..


Hi landyman, the rest of Melbourne has snapper fever at the moment :lol:

In years gone past I have pulled some good bream out of the Patto using live shrimp. When I got my first kayak I tried there with SP's and HB's and blanked out twice. I took my bat and ball and haven't been back since.

Hope to see you on the water soon.

Regards
Grant


----------

